

9 yo girl RPG kickstarter update show she has no interest of making the game - speeder
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWY5iPQ9fno

======
speeder
And I can say this is a great way to prove you are a good fund raiser, by
getting 20k from losers that donate to a already rich person, that promised to
do something that the person won't do.

------
toddrew
Poor girl.

